# US RV Quality versus EU Motorhomes Quality



## 94463 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I have been doing some looking round on the cost of US RV's and with the Dollar rate, plus local competition in US the prices look very, very good.

Has anyone any comment on the reliability or build quality of the US RV's over there european counter parts.

The additional size, with slide outs and totally seperate bedrooms even in 28' is an attraction.

In particular Winnebago Sightseer 29R (A class 29') and Forest River Lexington (255DS 26'). 

All comments welcome

Thanks
Baz


----------



## 94302 (May 1, 2005)

*US RVs*

HI Bazman
i looked at various euro motorhomes (just finished working for a citreon dealership) It depends what you are looking for ,the euro motorhomes were not for me i came to the states and bought a 38` Fleetwood Revolution LE .I dont want to offend anyone but if you read the forums on american sites the problems they get will scare the life out of you,slideouts ,sewer,electrics,michelin tyres to name only a few.
In reallity i have found a lot of the american RVers are way over the top and when i throw a technical quetion their way they havent a clue,and watching what they get up too cracks me up.
As for the rv its first class living 400bhp diesel triple slides all the bells and whistles reliability sure we have had a couple of minor hicups but easily sorted ,just look at the spec of an american rv against a european motorhome and you will see you get more bang for your buck.
If you want a top spec RV at a good price mine will be for sale when i import it back to the uk in july.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Baz,

I think with RVs you get what you pay for. The cheaper end SEEM remarkable value-for-money, but the last thing I would do is have one of those touring around Europe. The quality and reliability would be lacking. But from the median to the start of the upper quartile, perhaps characterised by Winnebago and some of the Monaco range, the quality is as good as european motor homes and the value-for-money can easily exceed it.

I recommend David Berry's book "RV in UK". At the time he had a 28ft Winnebago Brave, and a 32ft either before or after that.
http://www.keyhambooks.freeserve.co.uk/kb004.htm

If you haven't done so already, just ensure you are comfortable with the length and width for the sort of use you anticipate. Think of the sites you will wish to frequent, access to and from them and how you will get into towns and cities.

It is a massive cost if you get it wrong and have to sell, so take your time and research carefully and objectively.

Dave


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi people,

Having just made our choice after looking for a MH that has both space in the living area and in the storage area only the American RV's offer both.

However, it would appear that the European models have, over the Years, at to make do with a small wheel base and therefore they have at to be more creative in the design and build of the European MH compared to the Americans.

So, I have just found what i hope to be a perfect match a European MH with almost US type storage and living with the quality of the Europeans in a 747/2.

In fact, in the 18 months of looking at European and American MH/RV's I have noticed that the Europeans are building much bigger motorhomes.


H


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yes Jess, the Europeans are building bigger Motorhomes. But most of them still come with equipment that is more suitable for a camper. I bought American because it was the only kind that gave me everything, including storage, to go full timing. If you only use your motorhome a week here or a weekend there. Then Europeans will fit the bill. If not, you have to go with American. Just my opinion. 8)


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Hi all

I agree whole heartedly with the comments but have to point out that the room avaialable is also very nice for the odd week here and a weekend there as well. We opted for a 34' because we like the space and that was our main reason for picking on the American vehicles. Apart from the length the width is better and makes for very comfortable living for what ever timescale. Why cramp yourselves when you leave home?
I say to be comfortable is the main concern and that is where it comes down to personal choice.

Regards
Mike


----------

